# new version of reference handbook up version 1-1-1



## Sparky Bill PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Same amount of pages, still no protection. Do they post the changes anywhere?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE (Nov 3, 2020)

SparkyBill said:


> Same amount of pages, still no protection. Do they post the changes anywhere?


Not that I’m aware of. I’ll use Bluebeam at work tomorrow to check for where there are changes. It can compare documents for differences. In glancing at it briefly, I didn’t notice what changes were made.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Nov 3, 2020)

DilutedAr18 said:


> Not that I’m aware of. I’ll use Bluebeam at work tomorrow to check for where there are changes. It can compare documents for differences. In glancing at it briefly, I didn’t notice what changes were made.


Please make sure to post changes. I noticed the 5 different "sections" (circuits/general engineering/etc) now have a number next to them. 1. General 2. General Engineering 3. circuits. That's all i noticed studying tonight.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Nov 3, 2020)

Here are the four corrections I've identified so far:

Page 23 - the lighting flux (Φ) formula was changed to have two Intensity (I) variables instead of one:

​
Page 24 - Nadir Lighting formula "X" was changed to "•". This was likely to avoid confusion from examinees mistaking "X" as a variable instead of the multiplication symbol:

​
Page 41 - The name of the formula for cell voltage was changed from "Theoretical voltage" of a cell to "Standard Potential" of a cell:

​
Page 72 - The four-conductor bundle GMR formula has been corrected so that "d" is no longer inside the square root of two:

​


----------



## akyip (Nov 4, 2020)

Aw man, I JUST printed out the 1.1 reference handbook before they updated again to 1.1.1.

Guess I gotta go to the office again to print out the new updated-again handbook. LOL


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Nov 4, 2020)

akyip said:


> Aw man, I JUST printed out the 1.1 reference handbook before they updated again to 1.1.1.
> 
> Guess I gotta go to the office again to print out the new updated-again handbook. LOL


I would just print the four pages that were updated (and maybe the cover where it shows the updated version number)


----------

